# Festplatte wieder sichtbar machen



## Darkness08 (30. Januar 2009)

Nabend leute,
ich habe grade versucht meine Festplatte von einer logischen zu einer primären festplatte zu machen damit sie beim booten nicht mehr erkannt wird und den boot unnötig verlangsamt (es ist eine externe festplatte). dann habe ich mit partitionmagic die festplatte auf "Hide" gestellt. Jetzt meine 2 probleme:
Wenn ich die festplatte von primary auf logical stellen will ist das feld grau also nicht anwählbar ich kann es also nicht auf logical stellen. Mein 2. größeres Problem ist das ich die Festplatte auf Hide gestellt habe das heißt sie wird nicht mehr angezeigt wenn ich wieder in PartitionsMagic 8 reingehe und auf unhide klicke muss ich neustarten und bekomme dann errors wenn er versucht das wieder rückgängig zu machen. Was muss ich tun?


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

Ist auf der Platte was Wichtiges drauf?


----------



## Darkness08 (30. Januar 2009)

ja alles wichtige leider, da meine interne festplatte zu klein ist aber normal sollte es sich doch ganz einfach mit unhidden unter partitionmagic wieder rückgängig machen lassen oder nicht oder ist die version nicht vista kompatiebel?


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2009)

Wie ist die externe angeschlossen?
Hast sie mal zu 'ner internen gemacht und dann mit PQMagic gearbeitet?


----------



## Darkness08 (30. Januar 2009)

sie ist über USB angeschlossen und ich besitze nur 1 Sata kabel also kann ich sie nicht zu einer internen machen ohne ein BS auf ihr zu instalieren aber PQmagic muss ich mal probieren


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

Mit PQmagic könnte es klappen. Das läßt sich ja flott feststellen. Hoffentlich hast du ein Diskettenlaufwerk.


----------



## Darkness08 (30. Januar 2009)

ooh ne das habe ich ebenfalls nicht nur ich verstehe nicht wieso mein norton partitionsmagic nicht funktioniert so wie es sollte


----------



## Darkness08 (30. Januar 2009)

meine letzte idee wäre jetzt die festplatte schnell zu formatieren und danach einfach die datein mit O&O disk recoverie wiederherzusstellen hat da jemand erfahrung mit und bekomme ich dann alle datein auch wieder?


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

Hm... was bietet dir denn Norton PM als Bootmedium für PQmagic an?
Ich habe PQmagic auf Diskette und einem bootbaren USB-Stick, jeweils unter DOS. Das ist aber noch aus der Zeit, bevor Norton den Laden gekauft hat. Vielleicht sind die mit der Zeit gegangen und bieten die Erstellung einer Boot-CD mit PQmagic an.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

Schlechte Idee. Da würde ich lieber mit Testdisk an die Sache gehen. Aber mit Testdisk muss man umgehen können, das erschliesst sich nicht von alleine.


----------



## Darkness08 (30. Januar 2009)

mmh ohje ich weiß nicht genau ob ich damit umgehen kann aber es geht ja nur darum diese unsichtbar funktion wieder rückgängig zu machen


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

Ja, das kann Testdisk mit Sicherheit. Ich kann dir nur nicht aus dem kopf vorbeten, wie der Ablauf ist. Deshalb habe ich grade mal Testdisk für Windows starten wollen, um eine Partition zu verstecken, damit ich sie wieder sichtbar machen kann. Dummerweise läuft dieses Testdisk nicht unter Vista64, wie ich grade bemerkt habe. Mal sehen, obs auch eine 64bit-Version gibt.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

Was sagt eigentlich die Datenträgerverwaltung von Windows zu deiner USB-Platte mit ihrer verstecken Partition?


----------



## Darkness08 (30. Januar 2009)

die erkennt sie ohne probleme zeigt sie an und alles sie wird nur unter arbeitsplatz nicht angezeigt und unter partitoinsmagic kann ich auch nur hide anwählen und mit unhidden also ist da irgendwas quer gelaufen

Edit: Testdisk funktioniert bei mir ich weiß nur noch nicht was ich da genau machen muss ich will ja nichts falsch machen ich habe eingach testdiks bei google eingegeben und die version 6.10 geladen und die startet ohne probleme

EDIT: es geht wieder ich habe einfach nurnochmal angeklickt das er einen anderen laufwerksbuchstaben haben soll ich habe dann nochmal den gleihen also G gewät und die platte wird wieder angezeigt ich werde mal neustarten und gucken ob es dann immernoch so ist


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

Ja klasse... mach mal...


----------



## klefreak (30. Januar 2009)

kannst du nicht einfach einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen ?? (in der datenträgerverwaltung)

ps: bei jedem mainboard liegen doch massenweise satakabel dabei??) eventuell eines fon nem kollegen ausborgen

mfg Klemens


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

Aber melde dich nochmal, falls es geklappt hat und natürlich auch, wenns nicht klappt.


----------



## Darkness08 (30. Januar 2009)

es geht wieder durch den laufwerksbchstaben selbst nach neustarte  vielen dank leute für eure hilfen ist echt super das wenn man keinen ausweg mehr weiß man ins PCGH forum kommen kann und man geholfen wird 

nun zu meiner 2. frage ich wollte die festplatte zu einer logischen machen also zu einem erweitertem speicher damit beim booten nicht immer auf der festplatte nach einem BS gesucht wird aber bei partitionsmagic wird die schaltfläche logical grau markiert also ist nicht anwähltbar. Wie mache ich das jetzt?


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

Wer soll die Platte nicht erkennen, der Rechner bzw. das BIOS beim Start oder Windows beim Hochfahren?


----------



## Darkness08 (30. Januar 2009)

am besten beide weil Vista bleibt immer ca 30 sekunden vor dem willkommensbildschirm bei einem schwarzen bildschirm und hat dann permanenten zugriff auf die externe und das möchste ich unterbinden und ich habe gelesen das geht wenn man die festplatte also die externe zu einer logischen umconvertiert


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

So... hat was gedauert...  hatte einen kleinen Kabelbrand mit anschließendem Vollstromausfall. Musste einige Kabel tauschen.
Kannst du die Daten nicht irgendwie sichern und dann die Platte putzen und ganz normal als erweitete Partition mit logischen Laufwerken formatieren?


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

oh wie ist das denn passiert? ein glück wenn man noch alle kabel vorrätig hat.
mmh ich glaube das müsste so grade ebend passen mit den daten. und wenn ich die platte dann neu formatiere kann ich auswählen das sie eine logische partition sein soll?


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Du musst die Partition (ist es auch nur eine?) erst löschen, dann eine Erweiterte Partition anlegen und dann in der erweiteten Partion ein oder mehrere logische Laufwerke.

Das Elektrikproblem war zum Glück nicht im Rechner...


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

ah ok
sucht windows dann auf nicht mehr nach ner bootbaren partition ? achja und es ist nur eine partition kann ich eine partition nacher auch behalten oder brauche ich mehrere?


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Ob du mehrere Partitionen brauchst, musst du selber wissen, da kann ich dir nicht helfen. Wie groß ist die Platte überhaupt?


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

achso ne die frage war ob ich mehrere haben muss und was ich genau in welchem programm anwählen muss geht das mit bista boardmitteln oder nur mit partition magic? die Platte ist 1 TB groß


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Klar, Geht in der Datenträgerverwaltung... Da heißt es dann: Volume löschen, um die alte Partition loszuwerden.

Hm, ich habe das, was in meiner Sig steht, die beiden Kleinen laufen als Raid0 um die Große nicht zu bremsen,  bei Videoschnitt oder allgemein bei irgendwelchen Verschiebe- oder Kopiervorgängen.
Verteilt habe ich den ganzen Platz auf zwölf Partitionen.

Update: Junge, Junge... eine Terabyte-Platte als USB-Laufwerk, dass ist echte Verschwendung von Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

ah ok ich habe das wahrscheinlich etwas ungewöhnlich habe eine partition auf der internen und eine auf der externen und das wars habe alles auf C samt Bs hat das eigentlich irgendwelche nachteile wenn man das so macht?

Edit: die platte hat auch 32mb cache ist aber auf 5400 U/min gedrosselt soweit ich weiß aber sollte man diese platte dann lieber ins gehäuse als interne bauen?


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Schhhhh... naja. Eine Partition von 1 TB Größe ist eher ungewöhnlich bei Heimcomputern, vielleicht hat deshalb die Sache mit dem Versteckspiel nicht geklappt.
Wäre mir zu unübersichtlich.
Meine beiden Betriebssysteme haben je eine Partition, ist klar.
Und die Programme landen auch nicht in "Programme" auf der Systempartition, wo jedes F..k-Windowsprogramm sich standardmäßig installieren will, sondern auf der Partition "Programme".
Spiele haben ihre eigene Partition, zwei Partitionen sind gedacht für TV-Aufnahmen und Videoschnitt, ich habe kein TEMP-Verzeichnis, sondern eine TEMP-Partition usw.


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

mmh dann bin ich wohl ein ungewöhnlicher Computeruser^^ aber ich haue einfach alles auf die externe drauf in verschiedene ordner so komme ich eigentlich gut zurrecht hat es denn vorteile wenn man mehrere Partitionen hat außer das man mehr ordnung hat? aber wenn die platte sich nur mit 5400 U/min dreht würde es sich dann überhaupt lohnen diese als interne zu verwenden?

Edit: Achso ok aber wenigstens hast du dann gute ordnung bei dir ne  meine daten übertragen sich noch ca 40 minuten und dann probiere ich das mal aus mit dem umpartionieren


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Du kannst ja schon eine Champagnerflasche köpfen, wenn deine USB-Schnittstelle 30 Mbyte/s schafft. Und wenn es die langsamste, älteste oder billigste 1TB-Platte ist, die auf dem Markt zu finden war, die schafft unter Garantie weit mehr als das Doppelte, wenn sie intern oder über eSata (falls dein Board und dein externes Plattengehäuse das unterstützen) angebunden ist.

Update: Und glaube mir, *den* Unterschied merkst du auch.


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

also die platte schaffte maximal um die 50 MB ich habe micht gefragt wie das möglich war aber das war bestimmt ein anzeige fehler durchschnitt ist so ca 30 MB. aber weder board noch gehäuse unterstützen E-sata aber da ich die platte ja auch mal mitnehmen möchte werd ich sie denke ich mal behalten als externe und außerdem kann man so viel besser daten austauschen


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Was hast du denn als interne Platte im Rechner?


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

Steht unter meinen postings immer drunter  250 Gb intern hab ich das reicht so für die ganzen installierten spiele


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Ja, ich bin ein Blindfisch. 
Wer guckt schon auf Sigs. SATA oder IDE/PATA? 
Wenn SATA, dann bau die doch ins USB-Gehäuse und die Große in den Rechner, dann hast du immer noch was, um damit durch die Botanik zu stolpern. Oh bitte, jetzt sag nicht, 250 GB sind zu wenig.


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

mmh^^ ist auf jedenfall beides Sata II aber ich weiß nicht ob 250 Gb als externe reichen weil ich dann da alles draufhabe was ich brauche wenn ich meinen rechner neu ausetze und alles die ganze legalen spiele images und so falls mal ne DVD kaputt geht  und sowas also da kommt schon einiges zusammen


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Das ist völlig normal. Dafür habe ich auch eine Partition, die heißt "Images", man glaubt es kaum


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

hehe ja aber wenn ich mal wirklich nen plattencrash haben sollte habe ich alles gesichter das hat schon i-wo alles seinen sinn aber mal gucken wie ich in zukunft so zurrecht komme hab die platte ja erst seit weihnachten  so noch 9 minuten und dann hoffe ich mal das gleich alles so klappt wie ich mir das denke


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Hast du jetzt wirklich nur eine Partition angelegt?


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

bis jetzt noch gar nichts ich muss die partition gleich löschen und dann weiß ich nocht nicht ob ich eine anlegen soll oder mehrere weil ich viele verschiedene arten von datein draufziehen will


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Du kannst ja einfach drei gleich große Teile nehmen, das reicht bestimmt für die erste grobe Einteilung.


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

joa ich gucke mal wie ich das so einrichte jetzt erstmal alles einrichten


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

.. ja mach mal... wenn was ist... ich bin noch da... seh noch was Video, hab aber einen Blick auf den Browser


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

oki jetzt wird die externe unter Partitionmagic gelb makiert und als BAD bezeichnet ich kann aber alles normal draufziehen ich starte mal neu und gucke mal ob immernoch auf die platte zugegriffen wird


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

ARGhhhhh.... Schon wieder Partition Magic???? Ich fass es nicht! Hat dir einmal nicht gereicht... boah... ich geh ins Kloster.


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

^^ doch einmal hat gereicht war aber auch mein fehler ich habe ja nur geguckt was er zu der Partition sagt wo sehe ich denn jetzt ob die partition logisch ist oder nicht ? beim booten wird von ihr jedenfalls nicht mehr geladen nur sie geht wären die windows balken sind einmal aus und wieder an aber ich denke das bekommt man auch nicht weg oder?

Edit: Vista teigt sie unter datenträgervrrwaltung als primäre partition an und nicht als erweitersten speicher


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

dann ist sie auch primär. Hast du schon Daten  drauf?


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

ja ein paar ist das denn so wie es sein sollte weil meine internet platte ist ebenfalls primär sollte die externe nicht als erweiterter speicher eingestellt sein?


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Windowsbalken... an und aus? Hmmm... das kenne ich nicht. Nö... da laufen die Markierungen mehr oder weniger gleichmäßig von links nach rechts...  Der Rahmen, in dem sie laufen, bleibt immer auf dem Schirm, bis das Bild wechselt.

Du machst mich ganz wuschig... also. deine interne Startpartition ist primär... so muss es sein.
Und was sagt die datenträgerverwaltung zu deiner externen? Logisches Laufwerk, hellblaue farbe oder nur erweitert.... keine Ahnung, welche farbe das ist, ...ohne logische Laufwerke.


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

ja das ist ja auch so nur die platte geht wärenddessen einmal aus und wieder an das ist das einziegste das war voher aber auch schon
jetzt wartet der rechner aber immernoch bei jedem neustart auf die externe festplatte und im Bios ist sie noch als 2. Bootmedium eingetragen was ich aber nicht umstellen kann


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Die externe Platte geht beim Windowsstart an und aus?

Dann stelle doch den zweiten Booteintrag auf was anderes... z.B. CD/DVD, oder auf garnichts, disabled oder wie auch immer das bei deinem BIOS heisst.
Ich habe dafür im BIOS 4 Einträge... die HD steht auf dem ersten Platz, standardmäßig steht da normalerweise die Floppy, die ich habe. Die anderen Einträge habe ich auf disabled gesetzt.


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

ja genau weil sie hat keine ausschalter sondern schaltet sich mit aktivem USB an das hätte ich noch erwähnen sollen


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Die externe Platte wird immer vom BIOS erkannt werden, wenn sie eigeschaltet ist, denn sie muss sich als USB-Laufwerk anmelden, egal, ob dadrauf eine Partion ist oder nicht. Die kann auch fabrikneu leer sein, trotzdem erkennt der Rechner sie als USB-Drive.


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

alles klar ok wo kann ich denn anwählen ob sie primär oder logisch sein soll beim formatieren?


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Normalerweise hast du im BIOS zwei Stellen, wo Laufwerke eigetragen werden, je nach BIOS möglicherweise an anderen Orten, als ich jetzt schreibe
1 Advanced BIOS
Da stellst du die Reihenfolge deine Geräte ein, wie z.B. Floppy, CD, HD oder auch Netzwerk, die Bootpriority: First Boot device, Second .... usw.

2 Bei mir auch im Advanced BIOS
Im Punkt "Hard Disk Boot Priority" stellst im Untermenu DIE Platte ein, die in der Bootpriority des 1. Punktes als HD erscheinen soll


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

genau da habe ich auch geguckt jetzt habe ich die festplatte als primären speicher eingercihtet gleich mal neustarten und die festplatte überträgt laut vista jetzt mit 44 MB pro sekunde und grade sogar mit 58 MB pro sekunde. irgendwas stimmt da denke ich mal nicht


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Okay... Datenträgerverwaltung zum Einrichten der  erweiteten partition der externen Platte.
Wenn die datenträgerverwaltung auf der externen Platte jetzt noch irgendeine Partition findet dann lösche sie.
"Volume löschen"


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

so jetzt passt auf jedenfall alles der neustart geht schneller und alles sieht gut aus dann bedanke ich mich mal ganz Herzlich für deine Hilfe und gehe dann nun auch mal ins bett 

Vielen Dank


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Ist die externe Platte denn jetzt formatiert? 

Okidoki... was für ein Drama ... Schlaf gut.


----------



## Darkness08 (31. Januar 2009)

ja ich ziehe grade die daten drauf ist mit NTFs formatiert und funktioniert alles 

ja ein drama für 30 sekunden schnelleren systemstart oki Schlaf du auch gut ^^


----------

